# I smell it, but I can't find it



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

What a funny pup you have!! It is so funny how you wrote she "arranged" the pillows to cover up her poo! It made me picture this little puppy walking around decorating the floor with couch pillows! I laughed outright at the thought of it and actually made my dog bark! LOL!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is funny. My cat is the same way about any smell she finds. She will find the closest thing and cover up the smell, even if it is just the cat food. These animals are so smart.


----------

